# Never Thought Of This



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The other day on Pile Ups on Interstate there was people shooting at Rescuers. My wife is required to Carry. I asked her if legally they could return fire? And she said yes but they didn't just let the idiots fend for themselves.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, I don't think I understand the situation.
Accidents on the Interstate, got it.
People shooting at rescuers, got it.
Why is wife required to carry?
Who are the idiots?


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

People shooting at rescuers? Down here law enforcement is first on the scene at traffic accidents. They have been known to return fire.

I am curious about this latest event, do you have a link to a news story? Thanks


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ his wife works for LE


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> JJ his wife works for LE


OK, that explains that part.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Tobster said:


> People shooting at rescuers? Down here law enforcement is first on the scene at traffic accidents. They have been known to return fire.
> 
> I am curious about this latest event, do you have a link to a news story? Thanks


Ok no don't have a Link. The News got to the closes Pile Up it was only around 60-100 Vehicles. The one my wife went to was twice as Bad, they think the ones shooting were drunk.

The News couldn't get up by where my wife was.

big rockpile


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

So glad she is safe! There is something seriously wrong with idiots who fire on first responders and rescuers. 

News crews aren't usually permitted near active shooter situations.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Take the late 60's. You youngsters probably don't know about the murdered first responders in cities across the US. NY, LA, Detroit, Chicago for big towns. Fires were set then scumballs sniped the responders. Time and time again.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

krackin said:


> Take the late 60's. You youngsters probably don't know about the murdered first responders in cities across the US. NY, LA, Detroit, Chicago for big towns. Fires were set then scumballs sniped the responders. Time and time again.


Didn’t that happen here in the past couple years somewhere as well? I though I saw it on the news where someone killed some firefighters that way.


----------

